# Quick Question



## TravellessDukes (Aug 11, 2008)

its my first grow and i plan on cloning my california orange. she is over 2 months old and 32 inches in hight and real bushy. i have a branch that comes off the bottom of the plant and would be perfect to clone because it has a top with new leaves coming out but at that top there are nice white hairs developing more and more, im not sure if its just showing its sex or starting to bud. the days have not reaches 12/12 yet so i dont think its budding. my question is even though it has those hairs is it okay to clone? please let me know thanks!!!!! ill try to get close up pics if needed but heres a pic tooken almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 11, 2008)

I think you are supposed to clone in the vegging stage... but im just a beginner, what do i know.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 11, 2008)

ive asked a similar question and never really got the right answer. My mother is under 18/6 and is hairy. From my NOOB experience i have 1 out of 3 clones survive. it could be my strain or me but im having a real hard time cloning. i clone in soil.
nice pics - she looks big enough that cutting a little clone off wouldnt hurt


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2008)

TravellessDukes said:
			
		

> its my first grow and i plan on cloning my california orange. she is over 2 months old and 32 inches in hight and real bushy. i have a branch that comes off the bottom of the plant and would be perfect to clone because it has a top with new leaves coming out but at that top there are nice white hairs developing more and more, im not sure if its just showing its sex or starting to bud. the days have not reaches 12/12 yet so i dont think its budding. my question is even though it has those hairs is it okay to clone? please let me know thanks!!!!! ill try to get close up pics if needed but heres a pic tooken almost 2 weeks ago.



When plants are grown outside, it does not need to be 12 hours light and 12 hours dark for them to start budding.  After the summer solstice, the plant recognizes that the days are getting shorter and starts to bud.  It is harder to clone a plant that is flowering, but it can be done.  I would recommend that you take more than 1.  Are you in a climate that you can finish a clone outside or are you planning on growing inside over the winter?

Go to the Resources section and read the cloning guides, so you have an idea what to do.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 11, 2008)

I personally have never cloned an outside plant.  I have taken one in kept to mother, and have only really cloned in soil (vermiculite... Light warrior by foxfarm with most success).  By the time I got a viable clone for outdoor grow FROM an outdoor plant it would be too late to harvest much off of it.

I agree with hemp goddess go to resources to dial in your cloning skills


----------



## TravellessDukes (Aug 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> When plants are grown outside, it does not need to be 12 hours light and 12 hours dark for them to start budding. After the summer solstice, the plant recognizes that the days are getting shorter and starts to bud. It is harder to clone a plant that is flowering, but it can be done. I would recommend that you take more than 1. Are you in a climate that you can finish a clone outside or are you planning on growing inside over the winter?
> 
> Go to the Resources section and read the cloning guides, so you have an idea what to do.


 

i planned on taking multiple clones inside and get those goin indoors. i think it may be starting to flower now that i think of it so i probly shouldnt cut anything and just leave it be, unless it was just a single leaf? im not too sure what im going to do yet but if its flowering process has began is the case, i better decide quick! thanks a bunch for your help


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 12, 2008)

ahh, dont clone, alright? its beaut plant u got there..  its too late to clone it, next time  clone it before u see these hairs grows. hmm.. take ur time use youtube and learn how to clone mj ok?


----------



## Hick (Aug 12, 2008)

TravellessDukes said:
			
		

> i planned on taking multiple clones inside and get those goin indoors. i think it may be starting to flower now that i think of it so i probly shouldnt cut anything and just leave it be, unless it was just a single leaf? im not too sure what im going to do yet but if its flowering process has began is the case, i better decide quick! thanks a bunch for your help


..take cuttings from the lower branches..ASAP, and inoculate them for bugs 'before' you introduce them to your room. 
IME flowering plants are a li'l more difficult to root.


----------



## Hick (Aug 12, 2008)

> use youtube and learn how to clone mj ok?


We have excellent cloning guides right here. .. on the "Resource" page.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2008)

TravellessDukes said:
			
		

> i planned on taking multiple clones inside and get those goin indoors. i think it may be starting to flower now that i think of it so i probly shouldnt cut anything and just leave it be, unless it was just a single leaf? im not too sure what im going to do yet but if its flowering process has began is the case, i better decide quick! thanks a bunch for your help



Go to the Resources section and read the cloning guides.  It is not too late to clone, but if you are going to do it, do it now.  It sounds as if your plant is just starting to flower.  You cannot clone a single leaf, it has to be a growing tip.


----------



## TravellessDukes (Aug 12, 2008)

alright all thanks for your help. i think i missed the boat to clone, because since it is harder to clone when flowering has started, theres no point to cut anything with a chance nothing will come from it. who knows though im still a begginer in this wonderful world of growing mary j! hahah


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 12, 2008)

heres a good link to read if your thinking of doin any cloning. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18056#post18056


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2008)

TravellessDukes said:
			
		

> alright all thanks for your help. i think i missed the boat to clone, because since it is harder to clone when flowering has started, theres no point to cut anything with a chance nothing will come from it. who knows though im still a begginer in this wonderful world of growing mary j! hahah



Nothing ventured, nothing gained.  

Judging by your 2 week old picture, I don't think that your plants are that far into flowering.  Most strains have preflowers--white hairs--that develop while still in vegging mode.  Any of the small buds on the branches at the bottom of the plant will stay small and not produce much, anyway.  IMO, this would be a good time to learn to clone.


----------



## Abso (Aug 12, 2008)

I cloned my flowering plant that sat outside a few weeks into flowering.

I never used rooting hormone and just "moist" soil.  Took about a month for them to root, but she lived on to have a happy harvest and my clones are bushes ready for 12/12.

The only thing is you will not get extra shoot growth, and that limb will be forever lost for that flowering session.


----------



## Maverick Rebel (Aug 12, 2008)

It isn't too late to clone :hubba:  i took these cutting 







I put them in rooting gel and riot root medium, popped them into a heated propagator. I spray them with soda water with formulex, as they get Co2 from the soda water and goodness from the formulex which is ideal for both hydro & organic




From a plant that is into its 3rd week 12/12,  2 weeks on grow and 1 week on bloom & boost 12/14 C.F, I use oxy pots at moment, just take cuttings from bottom as the're the ones most likely root 

This is the grandmother of them all grown from seed, in its 5th week of flowering





By taking the cuttings you aren't going to kill the plant or spoil the yield. You have to learn to go for it bruv,

Keep it green

M.P


----------



## Abso (Aug 12, 2008)

You will definitely spoil the yield.


----------



## Maverick Rebel (Aug 12, 2008)

Abso said:
			
		

> You will definitely spoil the yield.



what from one or two cuttings!!! the bottom dont produce that much yield, im not sayin take cutting from whole bloody plant:hitchair:


----------



## Abso (Aug 12, 2008)

Maverick Rebel said:
			
		

> what from one or two cuttings!!! the bottom dont produce that much yield, im not sayin take cutting from whole bloody plant:hitchair:



Hey that's like an extra 5 grams dry!!!  hehe, ;-).

Actually when I had nothing but massive floros, I just had them going up my wall and each branch was significant buddage.


----------



## Maverick Rebel (Aug 12, 2008)

Abso said:
			
		

> Hey that's like an extra 5 grams dry!!!  hehe, ;-).
> 
> Actually when I had nothing but massive floros, I just had them going up my wall and each branch was significant buddage.




yeah know what your saying :hubba:  ive got big buddha blue cheese and she's budding like crazy, even on bottom alot smaller, but hey its still smoke lol 

just trying to encourge him to take clones, 

keep it green.. Mav


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2008)

There will be small growth near the bottom that will never yield anything significant.  Not every branch is going to be a 5 gram branch.  And besides, we are not talking about a whole branch, we are talking about several small growing tips.


----------



## Abso (Aug 12, 2008)

You guys really need to read before you post.


----------



## TravellessDukes (Aug 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> Judging by your 2 week old picture, I don't think that your plants are that far into flowering. Most strains have preflowers--white hairs--that develop while still in vegging mode. Any of the small buds on the branches at the bottom of the plant will stay small and not produce much, anyway. IMO, this would be a good time to learn to clone.


 


well that picture was a couple days before any significant signs of hairs. i agree with what you say about nothing ventured, nothing gained. if it wont effect my plants growth in anyways harmful, ill be up for it. ive read how to clone and am confident i can do it, just concerned about it being too late. ill get close up pics tomorrow and post and then see what u  have to say. thanks again!!!


----------



## TravellessDukes (Aug 13, 2008)

heres those pics i told you id get. finally a nice and sunny day here she was lovin it!:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2008)

Abso said:
			
		

> You will definitely spoil the yield.





> There will be small growth near the bottom that will never yield anything significant. Not every branch is going to be a 5 gram branch. And besides, we are not talking about a whole branch, we are talking about several small growing tips.



....in addition, those two lower branches that are not going to yield either the best quality that the plant produces, but likely less tha "5 g".. cloning them will allow them to produce 2, 3, maybe 4 'ounces', in a few weeks. 
   Many growers, actually "skirt" plants when put into flower. "Skirting" , consists of removing about 1/3 of the lower growth/branches from the plants. This allows the plants system to concentrate growth and production to the upper portions, where the light is strongest, where the nutrients are being directed, and where the best and most production/photosynthesis is being performed...    IME, I've found that it probably actually "increases" the overall final yield, rather than decrease it..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 14, 2008)

Ime, taking clones in flowering isn't that difficult. I took all of my clones recently from flowering plants and they rooted in under 10 days. Check my sig.

I didn't know it was called "skirting" Hick. I like to trim the bottom of my plant when i'm growing with my 250 hps because the lower buds don't produce much...not enough penetration. Works like a charm ime.


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Ime, taking clones in flowering isn't that difficult. I took all of my clones recently from flowering plants and they rooted in under 10 days. Check my sig.
> 
> I didn't know it was called "skirting" Hick. I like to trim the bottom of my plant when i'm growing with my 250 hps because the lower buds don't produce much...not enough penetration. Works like a charm ime.


well bbp.. thats what "I" call it.. there may be a better or more scientific 'name', I dunno'.


----------



## TravellessDukes (Aug 14, 2008)

alright guys sounds good im actually leaving right now to get everything ready and set up. cloning today ill let you know how it goes thanks for everything! also one more small question, as u can see in my pics the stems from the leaves are a nice purple. almost everyone on the plant is like that. whats that mean, purple bud? cause now that i think of it the guy i bought the clone off of said it was purple bud crossed with cali orange. who knows we'll find out!


----------



## Abso (Aug 14, 2008)

Like I said, clone em..  You guys aren't really reading what I typed above the post.


----------



## TravellessDukes (Aug 14, 2008)

first attempt cloning was today. im pretty sure it went successfull we just gotta wait and see . here are some pics:hubba:


----------



## Abso (Aug 15, 2008)

Trim some of those lower fan leaves, the clones will simply waste energy trying to maintain all that green, .

A humidity dome would do wonders for your clones too!


----------



## TravellessDukes (Aug 15, 2008)

alright abso will do! thanks! ill keep you guys posted


----------

